# Upgraded WOW internet and got a new modem



## edlovereze (May 3, 2009)

Ok I just got my internet upgraded to 15mbps. They told me that the modem I have now will not work with the 15mbps, so they gave me a new one. It is a touchstone telephony modem. Once I hook everything up to it, it just flashes and then counts down on each light but never works. Like the US flashes, then online, then link, and so on. Once they all do it, it just restarts and does it again but never works. Does anyone know what I should do to make it work? Do I need to contact WOW about it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Clearly, I'd contact the ISP if the new modem doesn't work and they supplied it! Does your old modem still work?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

On the Touchstone (Arris) modems the Power, US, DS and Online lights should be on and SOLID. Link should flash. If you have Digital Phone the Telephone 1 light will flash only when you're on the phone.


----------

